# Look style pedals/unclipping



## jorgemonkey (Jun 23, 2006)

Forgive the newbness of my question. I come from the world of dirt and purposely hitting rocks & obstacles, not trying to avoid them while riding my MTB.

I picked up a road bike the other day & purchased some LOOK style pedals for it. After installing them on my shoes and loosening the tension on the pedals, its really hard for me to swing my ankle/foot to the outside to unclip. If I go to the inside, it pops out quite easily. I'm wondering if that is normal. And yes, I have checked that my pedals are on the correct sides, and I've even put the cleats on the opposite shoes to see if that fixed it.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I've never had that problem. My road pedals are pretty much as easy to clip out of as my SPD MTB pedals.

By the way, you can use your spd pedals and shoes with your road bike which might make the transition easier. Although there's some debate, many people (myself included) haven't had any problems or deficiencies using MTB shoes and pedals on road bikes.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

It is a strength imbalance in your legs. On my left leg, I have a harder time getting out of the pedal (heel out) than my right leg.

You have two options, 
1. Loosen the tension on the pedal 
2. unclip heel in 
3. grow stronger. (I realize that is three options, I'm a good counter)


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

jorgemonkey said:


> And yes, I have checked that my pedals are on the correct sides.


That is a good thing...or you would have a much bigger problem on your hands.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

I have always found it much harder to twist my heel outward, than it is to click out going towards the bb witht heel, I would say its normal we need a pole :idea:


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

just gotta get used to it.


----------



## jorgemonkey (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the tips! This coming week will be my first week using the bike for commuting, so I'm hoping to have around 60mi or so put on the bike by the weeks end.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

muscleendurance said:


> I have always found it much harder to twist my heel outward, than it is to click out going towards the bb witht heel, I would say its normal we need a pole :idea:


I just went and made a thread on this with a pole to see how common it is actually. the findings so far? Its NORMAL but we are in the minority!

[URL="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=214892"]http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=214892
[/URL]


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've used Look pedals since they came on the market in the 80s. I've always unclipped by throwing my heel to the outside. I've never had a problem. I noticed that the new Look cleats have rubber thingies on the bottom so they'll be easier and quieter to walk in. IME they make it harder to clip in and out. I tool the cleats off and pulled the rubber pads off with a pair of needle nosed pliers. Much better now.


----------



## jorgemonkey (Jun 23, 2006)

Well tonight I spent about a half hour on the bike clipping/unclipping while my 2 y/o pushed a little truck on the sidewalk. I've got the right leg down better, and the left is coming along slower. I think it will just be getting used to it and getting the leg/ankle strength like mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

jorgemonkey said:


> I think it will just be getting used to it and getting the leg/ankle strength like mentioned earlier in the thread.


Sounds lika a good plan. Also keep in mind that where your foot is and how it is flexed (heel up or down) may make a big difference in how hard or easy it is for you to unclip. For example, I found it much easier to unclip with my foot at the bottom of the crank circle (leg extended) than at the top.

Unless you have an injury or biomechanical defect that forces you to do so, don't unclip to the inside (heel into the frame). Once you automate that motion, your heel could go into the spinning wheel in a panic situation, or not release because it hits the frame or crank. No experienced rider I know voluntarily unclips to the inside. And no rider on Speedplays unclips to the inside: the people who make that pedal designed it so it's almost impossible to do so. 

/w


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

I switched to SpeedPlay Zero this year, and I find these much easier to clip out of. I noticed the same thing the OP did on my look pedals, which are an older Jalbert model. Though I did try to always swing my heel out, for obvious reasons.


----------

